
Custom Layouts for Your Push Notifications - darshanct
https://medium.com/@DarshanCT/custom-layouts-for-your-push-notification-d8219d9962e
======
helloanand
I think this'll help me make the notifications look better than the default
rendering.

------
greencribb
Can I also add buttons? Looks very interesting thanks!

~~~
darshanct
Yes, you can add buttons to it as well using the setAction() of the
NotificationBuilder.

------
suniltom
Good stuff

